# muzzleloader breech plug question



## bt99 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi, i have a knight muzzleloader and i was wondering how often you are supposed to change the breech plug on a muzzleloader? How can you tell when one needs changed, what are the signs of a bad breechplug?


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

I have two Knight Disc Rifles. Both are probably first year models, which use the older orange discs. I'v never changed breech plugs. Unless a plug was severly rusted, the threads were stripped, or the plug was frozen ,then damaged when removed, or lost, why would one want to replace it?


----------



## bt99 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thats kinda what i thought but wasnt sure, thanks for your reply. I too have the original disc rifle and with it being 14 years old i wasnt sure if i needed to replace the plug or not. Them disc rifles are deer slaying machines!


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

I replaced the original bolt and breech plug on one rifle, with a conversion kit that allows me to shoot shotgun primers without the discs. It was a pain, because the bolt was designed for the newer disc rifles and had to be hand filed to fit the older receiver. The end result was a system that produced much less blowback, and more consistantly reliable ignition. It was like a whole new rifle and much more enjoyable to hunt with. There was nothing wrong with the old bolt and breech plug, I just needed a change. Both Knights are very accurate.


----------

